# Need Help Finding Good WebHost - RE III



## 1933 Poker (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello. I'm currently producing my very own webpage which I have a webhost showing it already, the only problem is funding as it is low so I'll need to move it to a free service, only thing is I do not know any so does anyone have any recommendations to good ones that would host say 50MB for free?


----------



## blTb (Nov 25, 2009)

I can give you some of mine 
I have an unlimited account @ justhost prepaid for a year.

Shoot me a PM.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2009)

blTb said:


> I can give you some of mine
> I have an unlimited account @ justhost prepaid for a year.
> 
> Shoot me a PM.



They are a pretty dang good hosting site!!! I have been with them for a little over a year now, and have not had any issues with JustHost!!!


----------

